# Wallpaper Worthy Wildlife Pictures



## MA-Caver (Sep 14, 2010)

Thawt about posting this in photography but felt the theme belonged here. 

Besides it's quiet in this section, no? 
*
*Photographer Stefano Unterthiner has an amazing eye and a talent for being at the right place at the right time... that and a quick shutter-finger. 
http://useloos.com/gallery/?itemid=13807

(comments appreciated)


----------

